# A bit frustrated :(



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids red/paint boer/kiko doe looks good, she's growing very well <4mo [email protected] 80lbs>, but nothing we do seems to get rid of that sunken in look at the hips. She is wide all over, has a nice butt, but that sunken in look really takes away from her.

She eats plenty of grain - 16% medicated pelleted, and horse supplement Stamm 30 <30% protein>. Plus I add in a little rice bran oil.
She doesn't eat much hay, and doesn't graze much in their pen.
If we let her out, which we do quite a bit, she wants to play instead of graze lol

She's completely spoiled.

We bought Purina Depth Charge, came highly recommended, and she picks through and wont' eat it. I'm going to reintroduce it again but whew...
I just don't know what to do. I am afraid to try beet pulp, she's just way too picky an eater.
With all the protein I'm afraid to add in alfalfa hay, but if I could find some nearby that is decent I could try it, but she picked through the alfalfa hay we had too lol... did I say picky eater?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I would cut back on the proetein you are giving her and increase the alfalfa hay, I found some of ours wouldn't eat as well when given a 30% protein top dress. Make sure she is well wormed. 

Coccidiosis? 

But honestly it is why we wont add any kiko to our herd. I really think the look you are seeing is more structural than anything.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

based on her weight and age and her feeding routine Im also going to go with it being her breeding. Kikos are actually a line from dairy goats


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Kikos were developed from a mixture of dairy goats, so they are going to have the slender look. I think drenching her with NutraDrench or something like that would help tremendously. The electrolytes will hydrate everything so it "pops." Plus it has added vitamins and minerals in it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I am okay if it's a breeding/structure thing, because IMO she's a super nice doe. But I just hope it's nothing we are doing. 

We ran out of alfalfa so I'll have to try and find more. Right now we are feeding clover grass hay which all the goats love, she's just more picky.

Her brother is somewhat the same way, but if you put food in front of him he eats and is not picky lol So in the mornings if he has that sunken look I just give a little hay and he is fine again.

I put some hay out in their pen but it's just so warm out she's really not interested. It's supposed to be 86, so it could easily hit closer to 90! Yesterday was supposed to be 80 and was around 86-88.
Warmest days of the year for us.

On top of that my daughters new Nubian/boer doe also looks bad, but it's expected with her being a baby and not being messed with to coming to a new home and being messed with all the time. She's starting to eat a little better thankfully.

BTW, everyone is wormed, and when I checked late last week they all had good color pink eyelids. I was thinking maybe she needed to be wormed again, but based on her eyelid color I'd have to do a fecal before I'd worm. I do have the stuff, so maybe I'll do a fecal on her this evening just to rule that out. I'll do one on the new girl too


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd add that I posted pics here:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/kids-4-h-goats-147251/

We bought the little Nubian/boer not for showing, but so that my kids could breed her when she's older and see what color they get  She's just a kind of 'for fun' goat.

We plan on keeping the red/paint for breeding as well, she's such a big girl IMO, we just absolutely adore her. I just wish she'd fill out a little more and not have that sunken look.


----------

